# Going to Cherokee NC Spider Question



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 25, 2014)

First off, it is not certain I am going to the Cherokee mountains but I more than likely will since I just got back to the beach so I don't think I am going to the beach again but...you never know. Anyways, I was reading up on spiders there and I have seen reports of purseweb spiders there which is the main thing I want to hunt there and other spiders. Does anyone have any tips for finding pursewebs? I really like the look of this spider haha. Also, like in all my "I'm going blah blah blah", anybody know any cool things to find there? I am really excited for this because right after I get back from this, it will be my birthday, I get money and then I get to go to repticon right before summers over haha. Sorry if my threads like this get a little repetitive but I just like knowing what's there before I go and that way I know where to look. Thanks guys!


----------



## wil123 (Jul 25, 2014)

I live in north GA and have bin in and past NC and there is hardly ANY deference the most interesting thing iv ever caught there is some spotted newts.If you come 
this years summer you my find some Vejovis carolinianus and Phidippus regius if you get lucky.Iv lived in this area for 15 years and found one MM purseweb.If I was you id look to see if there's any exotic pet shops were yer going.sorry to disappoint


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have been to Georgia a lot, I have found tons of V. carolinianus there before (30+). Thanks anyway though!


----------

